# Just picked up a 28 Nosler... now what?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just picked up a Christensen 28 Nosler and now I need a scope....

This is always the hardest part for me. There are so many options and so many scopes that do more than I'll ever understand.

I think I'd like a 4-14 scope and am intrigued by Leupold's VX-3i LRP FFP in 4.5-15x50 but am not 100% sold.

Ultimate goal would be an intermediate range rifle that I can shoot in the woods or reach out and touch an elk at a medium range. I do t think I want to go for a long range deer sniper rifle (not my style) but I'm not gonna lie that it'd be fun to punch some steel.

Any suggestions on other models to consider?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Guess it depends on your price range, just don’t insult the gun with the wrong scope. Easily a 1k+ yard gun

I really like my Huskemaw 5x20 but, if I shot something else it would be a nightforce nsx or a Leupold vx6 with as big of a magnification that my pockets could get me..

For what it’s worth, my dad first got that Leopold vx3i LRP on his christinsen and I wasn’t a fan of it, he sold it and got a Husky


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the same scope bassicly on my .257-06 and love it. It would be nice if the lower end was below 4x but I won't argue with what it is. I have shot animals with it from 30 yards out to 420 yards.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Just my thoughts, but I'd opt for higher magnification than 14x. I'd go with a VX5HD in 4-20x, NXS 5.5-22x, SHV 5-20x, etc. 

I recently picked up a 6 Creed and threw an NXS 5.5-22x on top. Definitely like having the option of backing down the magnification rather than wishing I had more.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the same gun and went with a tract optics toric, you will love it. Also I found the gun loves 195 grain Berger’s.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I’ve been digging and digging on optics and nothing is really standing out to me for this rifle. 

Seems like I find one feature I like but no single optic really stands out as a top contender. 

Ideally I like the FFP scopes over SFP but that seems to translate to tall turrets or other features that aren’t what I want. 

It almost feels like I’m going to have to settle for a Viper PST which I’m not overly thrilled about.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you looked at the SWFA? If you really want that much zoom, they have a 3-15x. Can get either FFP or SFP in a mil reticle. I have the 6x fixed and love the reticle. Looks like most models are back-ordered, but there are some demo units available at a discount.

If you want to dial reliably, seems like it narrows the selection down to SWFA, Bushnell LRTS, or Nightforce. You're right, though, you get tall turrets with all those options.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Have you looked at the SWFA? If you really want that much zoom, they have a 3-15x. Can get either FFP or SFP in a mil reticle. I have the 6x fixed and love the reticle. Looks like most models are back-ordered, but there are some demo units available at a discount.
> 
> If you want to dial reliably, seems like it narrows the selection down to SWFA, Bushnell LRTS, or Nightforce. You're right, though, you get tall turrets with all those options.


I have looked at them. I'm just not in love with any particular brand / model.

I keep gravitating to Leupold and Vortex due to their warranty but it's just kind of "meh" when I look


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Besides FFP, what are the particular features you’re looking for?

A few that come to mind include Burris XTR II, Vortex PST II 3-15x, Nightforce SHV 4-14x, or if budget allows, Leupold Mk 5 3.6-18.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> Besides FFP, what are the particular features you're looking for?


Good question:

Max 18 power
Turrets to adjust elevation & windage (is like lower turrets vs tall tactical ones)
Don't really care about illuminated reticle 
Mil-dot or similar reticle (prefer MOA adjustment over MRAD)
Decent warranty
FFP
Price up to $1500 but preferably less


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Many of them come with both style turrets FWIW. Why be limited to 18x? I have a few in the 20-25 range and I would never go back. My eyes are certainly getting older and do a lot better with the higher zoom, particularly at the range these higher end rifles are capable of shooting. I guess NF is out of the question as they seem to have the tallest turrets around...


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Bax* said:


> Just picked up a Christensen 28 Nosler and now I need a scope....
> 
> This is always the hardest part for me. There are so many options and so many scopes that do more than I'll ever understand.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out any Maven Optics options? I have their RS2, which is a 2-10 1" tube and I absolutely love it. Crystal clear glass and even though it's not a "dialing" scope, the turrets do dial crisply and return to zero perfectly. If you're wanting a 30mm tube and slightly more magnification, then look at the RS1. It's a 2.5-15 FFP scope and the turrets are capped but they have optional exposed turret caps. Every review I've seen was glowing. They also have an unconditional lifetime warranty. I've also got a pair of their B2 9x45 binos. For the money, they are absolutely incredible. Their customer service is also second to none. I lost the cap for the tripod mount hole and they sent me a new one for free. https://shop.mavenbuilt.com/collections/stock-optics/products/rs-1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve never heard of Maven before. What made you decide on them?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Many of them come with both style turrets FWIW. Why be limited to 18x? I have a few in the 20-25 range and I would never go back. My eyes are certainly getting older and do a lot better with the higher zoom, particularly at the range these higher end rifles are capable of shooting. I guess NF is out of the question as they seem to have the tallest turrets around...


My eyes are going too. Sucks getting older.

Seems most 25x scopes drop down to like a 5x which isn't always easy for quick shots which is why I was steering away from that much power.

It's odd. I've usually had an easy time knowing exactly what I want but this time around, I don't have a clear vision of what I should put on the rifle.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Bax* said:


> I've never heard of Maven before. What made you decide on them?


Their products sounded like top quality. I think the parts/glass is made in Japan, almost all assembled here. They only sell direct, so they're able to offer a higher quality for lower price. They're small without a lot of hype, but the people who have them LOVE them. They have an unconditional lifetime warranty that I don't think I'll ever have to use. They have some unique offerings for all their lines that I think most others don't.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Leupold Mark 5HD in 3.6-18.


----------

